# James/Davis/Garnett or Cassell/Sprewell/Garnett?



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Is the trio of Mike James, Ricky Davis and today's Garnett equal to Sam Cassell, Latrell Sprewell and MVP KG? I dont expect this team to win as many games as they did in 03, because of no Wally, (good) Hudson and Flip Saunders, but which trio is better head to head?

I like the three guys on the current team better. Mike James and Ricky Davis are a lot more athletic than Cassell and Sprewell and are not just jumpshooters. James doesnt seem likely to get injured, while Sam's back really affected him in the playoffs. Plus, James' defense and three point shooting are a lot better. The main things Cassell has over MJ is his playmaking and leadership. Sprewell was a lil old when he came to the Wolves. IMO Davis is better all-around. 

KG is definitely not what he used to be but KG supposedly has been working as hard as ever this summer and maybe has another MVP type season left in him.

So what group of guys do you think is better, James/Davis and Garnett or Cassell/Sprewell and Garnett?


----------



## Cabron_James (Feb 2, 2006)

I will take Cassell/Sprre/KG although the new trio might seem better all around they don't have Flip and he's a type of coach that really took advantage of Cassell and Spree's playing style to suit KG. Casey is an absolutely clueless coach when it comes to offense.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Cassell >>> James
Sprewell <<< Ricky Davis
KG = KG
Flip >>> Coach C.

Foye + McCants >>>>>>>> Wally + T. Hud

I love the new guys but we still need another center :-\ Magloire!?


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

How about this instead because Ricky may be the 6th man
Cassell>James
Spree>Foye(for now)
Kg>KG now

Bench>Bench now

so yeah not too hard to see which team was better we had Hoiberg,Wally,T-hud, Trent(pretty decent big guy) all on the bench vs Ricky hudson who is like glass now and Hassell.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i would take cassell and spree over james and davis anyday. 

that 03 team couldve gone all the way IMO if Cassell were healthy. cassell is a great leader and could score at well. All 3 players could score at will. James and Davis can too but not at the level cassell and spree could. 
Cassell and spree were all stars. nuff said.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

abwowang said:


> i would take cassell and spree over james and davis anyday.
> 
> that 03 team couldve gone all the way IMO if Cassell were healthy. cassell is a great leader and could score at well. All 3 players could score at will. James and Davis can too but not at the level cassell and spree could.
> Cassell and spree were all stars. nuff said.


Completely agree.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Cassel was a crunch time scorer aswell, yet to see if james can fill that void this season.
very similar though, hopefully we will have similar success..... hopefully


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Cassell is way better then James however was the "old" spree as good as Ricky is right now?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Cassell is way better then James however was the "old" spree as good as Ricky is right now?


not quite...

cassel/ricky would be the best pair of the 2..

cassel is the better PG, and ricky is the better wing man.

but i think these guys could do a similar job this season


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Give me Cassell and Wally back. Forget a center. Hell we survived on E.J.!!!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Give me Cassell and Wally back. Forget a center. Hell we survived on E.J.!!!


true.. we dont necisarilly need a great center (although it'd be awesome to get one).
we just need a banger who stays inside and chases boards


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

To me...it sounds as if Ricky Davis is over-rated in thread. I don't think he's anything special...not that I think Spree was while he was here. Cassell is easily better than James and I'd take Cassell and Wally over James and Davis anyday. Coaching-wise, it's not even close, saunders is way better. That 03' team was so much deeper and most importantly, they played as a team...everyone filled their roles and respected the team/game. Unfortunately they fell short and the organization has been failing ever since. I don't see James/Davis/KG being anything like that of the 03' combo. With that said...I find it hard to see the Wolves making it that far without any more moves to make this team deeper and players that fit the need for the betterment of the squad.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

kaniffmn said:


> To me...it sounds as if Ricky Davis is over-rated in thread. I don't think he's anything special...not that I think Spree was while he was here. Cassell is easily better than James and I'd take Cassell and Wally over James and Davis anyday. Coaching-wise, it's not even close, saunders is way better. That 03' team was so much deeper and most importantly, they played as a team...everyone filled their roles and respected the team/game. Unfortunately they fell short and the organization has been failing ever since. I don't see James/Davis/KG being anything like that of the 03' combo. With that said...I find it hard to see the Wolves making it that far without any more moves to make this team deeper and players that fit the need for the betterment of the squad.


He's not being overrated his 20/5/5 is just way better then old sprewell.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

XMATTHEWX said:


> He's not being overrated his 20/5/5 is just way better then old sprewell.


I think his stats are pretty watered down...he's a slasher and not much else. I think Spree's game fit the Wolves team of 03' better than Davis of now. Yea...he's getting 20/5/5, but where does that get us? And it aint' all to blame on him, we need all those other pieces to fit (Spree fit the role in 03'). I'm just not that enamored with Davis I guess. Davis is no star, but he can get the job done if there are other players picked up to fit the remaining spots on the team.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Tp be honest, I loved Cassell/ Spree/ KG. Sprewell was the first twolves jersey I ever had lol. They were expierienced, talented, and really complimented each other. KG was probably in his prime at that time too. We were one of the highest scorind trios in history if I remember correctly. This coming up season we probably have more talent on the team with younger players. Then, we were the 2nd oldest team. I really do miss that trio we had...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Spree/Cassell/Garnett trio, hands down. James/Davis/KG has yet to prove, but I bet they won't get as close as this one.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

sheefo13 said:


> KG was probably in his prime at that time too.


huh? He IS in his prime. Do you think KG is out of his prime?...

Please... i think KG can still put up even better career numbers when he is around a solid supporting cast


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

abwowang said:


> huh? He IS in his prime. Do you think KG is out of his prime?...
> 
> Please... i think KG can still put up even better career numbers when he is around a solid supporting cast


He was about to enter his prime 2 years ago.

And... I don't know how much KG would contribute.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Realisticly, at 31, he is on the decline. He was like 28 with Spree and Cassell..


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> Realisticly, at 31, he is on the decline. He was like 28 with Spree and Cassell..



Right on, your a serious homer if you think that KG is currently in his prime and wasn't in the Spree/Cassell days.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> Realisticly, at 31, he is on the decline. He was like 28 with Spree and Cassell..


Well, good thing he's not 31 yet, as he's certainly not on the decline.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i think hes still in his prime. he's not out of it JUST yet... hes still got it in him...


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Umm, KG is no less than 90% of his old level, given his current support. He's a sponge, people didn't expect him to put up better numbers with more sharing the ball (but it was more like sharing the load). So that's prime.

And if Ricky's 20/5/5 isn't getting the team anywhere, that's a team issue, as is Sprewell fitting in with the 03-04 cast. Spree from October to Jan 31 2004 is different than what followed. Ricky falls in between.

It'll probably be MV3. Sam didn't D up, but his crafty style was so great with KG and Spree. We'll see.

We really need a good, healthy PG and not this mish-mash. James, from what I can tell (no Raptors games, of course) wasn't much of a defender last year, and that concerns me as much as the search for a PG.

God I hope they figure it out. The team has probably had more good starts with AC in 04-05 than Hudson in the past two years, but one is still here. Banks tantalizes then leaves. Jaric is a SF. Old shooter to young slasher, then back again, plus some bad PGs.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

Spree, he had million doller talents but a ten cent brain. No, I would rather not have a basketball team in minnesota then to have anything to do with him.


----------

